# "Some settings are managed by your system administrator" in win8.1 update



## mohammadN (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I have searched for a thread will same or similar issue, but could not find anything relevant. I do apologize in advance if my noobness got the better of me.

The issue:

I started having this issue right after I had ran Malwarebytes to get rid of "Ads by sponsor" malware/virus. At first the update service, BITS services were not running and wouldn't run after trying to manually restart them. Then I read a thread somewhere where it said to reset the netsh stuff. I did that then restarted, the services are running, but now it is showing this message "Some settings are managed by your system administrator".

I have no idea how to fix this. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mohammadN (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: "Some settings are managed by your system administrator" in win8.1 update*

Hi,

um so no help from anyone?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: "Some settings are managed by your system administrator" in win8.1 update*

You are still infected. Due to Forum rules we cannot help you here. Please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help* do those things and post in that section of the forum, please, and not here.


----------



## mohammadN (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: "Some settings are managed by your system administrator" in win8.1 update*



spunk.funk said:


> You are still infected. Due to Forum rules we cannot help you here. Please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help* do those things and post in that section of the forum, please, and not here.


Hi,

Well I didn't think i was still infected, and thought this would be a win8.1 issue, so thats where i should post it. 

I will repost in "virus/Malware help"

Should i leave this thread here or delete it?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: "Some settings are managed by your system administrator" in win8.1 update*

You can't delete it, you can only mark it Solved. So just leave it open, and once you have a clean bill of health, if you still have problems, re-post to this thread.


----------



## niknettech (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: "Some settings are managed by your system administrator" in win8.1 update*

A nice tool that will help you to reset filesystem permissions is the "all in one repair tool" available from Tweaking.com. It will also start default windows services that have been changed by infections. This should help in your situation although some infections can re-install themselves or may be impossible to remove while windows is running due to the file being locked. If the file attempts to re-install itself, what you can attempt to do is replace the file with a fake that you can make with notepad. All you need to do is create an empty text file and save it with the same filename as the infection. Make sure to set the file as read-only and hidden so the infection cannot overwrite it. If the file is locked and cannot be removed then what I like to do is remove it using a linux bootable flash drive. You can make one by downloading a copy of Kali Linux and xboot. Use xboot to create a bootable flash drive. Just make sure you select "backtrack" as your distro and "grub for dos" as your bootloader. Once in Linux removal should be very easy as no files will be locked. Hope this helps.


----------



## prof84 (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: "Some settings are managed by your system administrator" in win8.1 update*

I rarely need my printer and love my Epson xp200 because of its straight forward installation unlike the HP which never got used but donated to local charity.
I suspect M$ has updated me into oblivion, here is why:
I had used this printer successfully several times until a few weeks ago and have made NO changes to it or software OS (8.1) by adding new software or changes but now after clicking "print" in the documents File menu and also in the dialog which it brings up I am given a dialog composed of files & directories 1 level above and asked where I want the output to go.
Has this been a reported problem. I don't want to replace the printer (again) as it works fine with other OS's. Appreciative of any assistance here.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: "Some settings are managed by your system administrator" in win8.1 update*

It sounds like the printer is not attached or needs the driver installed. 
Go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, Right click the *devmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager*, are there any devices with yellow flags? If so, they need drivers installed. If there is one for your printer, or under *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers is there an *Unknown Device*? If so, right click it and *Uninstall* it. Go to Search and type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter. In the Program and Features,* Uninstall *any Epson software. Now remove the USB cable from the computer end and restart the computer. 
Go to the Epson web site Epson XP-200, Drivers & Downloads - Technical Support - Epson America, Inc. and choose your model # and your OS version (eg) Windows 8.1* 32 bit* or* 64 bit* and download the *driver/utilities combo* for your printer. During the install, it will tell you when to plug in your USB cable from the printer.


----------

